# Any competitions this summer?



## hobbyiswine (Apr 23, 2012)

I have done some quick searches online but have not found any competitions to enter over the summer. Anyone know of any? The ones that I have found are in other states ( I live in TX) and open open only to residents of whatever state the competition is in. Some of the other competitions I have "googled" are already closed and not taking entries.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 24, 2012)

Check all of your county and state fairs. They usually have them. Also check with your local wine supply house they may know of some.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 26, 2012)

Also check for the Indy wine competition as well as winemaker magazine.


----------



## hobbyiswine (Apr 27, 2012)

I wanted to enter into the winemaker magazine competition but my wines were not ready. I think the judging was last week. I checked out the INDY. Looks like a good competition but 30 bucks and needing to send two bottles is a bit more than I was expecting. I would rather spend 15 bucks twice and send one bottle to two different competitions. Still looking....


----------



## ckassotis (Apr 28, 2012)

Some sort of sticky with timelines for various wine competitions would be great for this forum! I bet the collective forum has a wealth of knowledge on different ones throughout the country.


----------



## JohnT (May 11, 2012)

You will find that most competition require a two bottle sample for still wines. 

Most of them proceed with a two tier judging. The first jusdging just narrows down the field to just those wines that are good enough to be judged. the second round is where most competitions assign scores. 

Still, many other competitions ask for two bottles simply because they want a backup in case something happens to one of the bottles (dropped)


----------



## ffemt128 (May 11, 2012)

JohnT said:


> You will find that most competition require a two bottle sample for still wines.
> 
> Most of them proceed with a two tier judging. The first jusdging just narrows down the field to just those wines that are good enough to be judged. the second round is where most competitions assign scores.
> 
> Still, many other competitions ask for two bottles simply because they want a backup in case something happens to one of the bottles (dropped)


 

Or the judges are looking to have a free party.....LOL


----------



## Chateau Joe (May 30, 2012)

Winemaker Magazine has a section for for upcoming contests. I think I saw recently one or two in Texas. I know your State Fair has a contest.


----------



## SLOweather (May 30, 2012)

You could always start your own...


----------

